# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  انتقال داده ها بین یک نرم افزار و سایت

## moeeniyan

من میخوام داده های یک بانک رو  هم در یک نرم افزار تحت ویندوز استفاده کنم و هم یک سایت، از هر دو
 نرم افزار داده وارد میشه (فرض کنیم چنین موردی در یک آموزشگاه استفاده بشه ) چه راه حلی رو پیشنهاد میکنید  با توجه به سرعت اینترنت و اینکه من نمیتونم از آپی ولید استفاده کنم و باید بانک هم روی نت باشه و لوکال نیست
از هر نوع راه حلی استقبال می شه

----------


## HadiVB

سلام
میتونید از روشی که نرم افزار های شرکت های بیمه استفاده میکنن استفاده کنین.
اونا یک وب سرور دارن و بانکشون آنلاین هم روی سایت پیگیری مشتریان هم روی نرم افزار تحت ویندوز استفاده می شه. یعنی نرم افزار تحت ویندوزشون هم داره از همون بانک روی سایتشون استفاده میکنه
نیازی به آی پی ولید نیست می تونید تو کانکشن تون بگید به آدرس سایت مراجعه کنه

----------


## moeeniyan

> سلام
> میتونید از روشی که نرم افزار های شرکت های بیمه استفاده میکنن استفاده کنین.
> اونا یک وب سرور دارن و بانکشون آنلاین هم روی سایت پیگیری مشتریان هم روی نرم افزار تحت ویندوز استفاده می شه. یعنی نرم افزار تحت ویندوزشون هم داره از همون بانک روی سایتشون استفاده میکنه
> نیازی به آی پی ولید نیست می تونید تو کانکشن تون بگید به آدرس سایت مراجعه کنه


ممنون از راهنماییتون اما در این مورد سرعت کم اینترنت هیچ مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه ؟ در ضمن اگر کاربر در سایت اطلاعات رو اضافه کنه یا آپدیت کنه و همزمان کاربر دیگری در نرم افزار تحت ویندوز روی همان داده تغییرات اعمال کنه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## a1053r

ولی یه مشکلات احتمالی وجود داره تو سرعت کم اینترنت احتمال این که اینترنت قطع بشه و اطلاعات دقیق تو بانک ذخیره نشه و نرم افزار برای این کار مجبور میشه یا خطا بده و یا زمان زیادی رو جهت ذخیره در بانک اطلاعاتی سپری کنه و در حالت بد اصلا ذخیره ای صورت نگیره.
ولی خوب اگه بشه جلوی همه احتمالات رو گرفت یه احتمال سرعت نرم افزار تا حدودی کاهش پیدا می کنه (ولی به صورت کامل رفع نمیشه)

راه حل استفاده از transaction , thearding که با این 2 راه میتونی تا حدودی با سرعت کم کارتو راه بندازی.

----------


## mehrbani

راه حلی که گفته شد ساده ترین راهه ، که مشکلات جدی داره
مشکلاتی امنیتی - به دلیل ارسال Connection String روی بستر اینترنت ، مشکلات performance به دلیل compress نشدن اطلاعات رد و بدل شده.

بهتر بود بیشتر درباره نرم افزارتون توضیح میدادین ، اینکه به صورت پکیج است یا نه یا اینکه نرم افزار ویندوز باید به صورت offline هم قادر به انجام کار باشه یا نه.

به نظر من استفاده از Microsoft Synchronize Framework می تونه کمکتون کنه یا اینکه می تونید خودتون عملیات Sync شدن  بین دو دیتابیس رو شبیه سازی کنین - به شرطی که نرم افزار قابلیت offline mode داشته باشه.

اگر تمامی اطلاعات بر روی یک بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره میشن بهترین راه حل استفاده از Web Service هاست.

----------


## marmar67

من هم در این زمینه مبتدی هستم اگر امکانش هست راهنمایی بفرمایید.
نرم افزار من تحت ویندوز هست ولی برای یک سری تغییرات به این نیاز دارم که بتونم بانک رو در سایت هم داشته باشم تا مدیر مالی بتونه در یک شهر دیگه هم به اطلاعات مالی دسترسی پیدا کنه.
لطفا در زمینه افزایش امنیت این کار هم توضیح بدین .ممنون

----------


## kingsoft

سلام :

دوستان گرامی من برنامه نوشته بودم و قصد داشتم که اطلاعات را بین بانک SQL server و mySQl هاست مبادله کنم  .
چند راه داریم که بشه و توی ویژوال استودیو خیلی راحتر هستش ولی چون من با Vb6 کار می کردم کمی برام سخت شد به همین خاطر در هاستم یه فایل php نوشتم و آپلود کردم و از طریق Adodc در vb6 و توسط متد Connection آن دستور SQL مورد نظرم رو به آدرس اون فایل ارسال میکرم و از همون هم خروجی دریافت میکردم.
حالا اگه دوستان کسی با vb6 و mysql هاست کار میکنه بگه تا نمونه سورس را براش بذارم .

masihi.peg@gmail.com

----------

